# Hilfe.... Wie mache ich einen WHIP???



## flodiho (22. März 2007)

Hi, bin schon seit ein paar wochen an dem Trick und wollte nun wissen wie ich den am besten mache, also der ablauf was ich alles beim absprung und in der luft  und bei der landung machen muss.. wärde nett wenn mir jemand helfen kann.. also ich bekomm des bike ned mehr als 30° quer und bekomme es auch nimmer zurück bei der landung.


----------



## zastafari (22. März 2007)

...it's a miracle...      ...whip...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knacki1 (22. März 2007)

Frag lieber mal im BMX und Dirt/Street Forum nach...


----------



## flodiho (22. März 2007)

lol keine majo.. lol^^ ne is klar.. ok mache ich.. trotzdem danke..


----------



## Levty (22. März 2007)

Is das selbe, wie wenn du das HR versetzst, nur in der Luft eben .


----------



## dioXxide (22. März 2007)

Wie sehen deine Landungen aus, wenn du jedes mal 30° schräg aufkommst?


----------



## alöx (22. März 2007)

Bitte frag nicht im Dirt und Street nach. 

Die Antwort wird auch nur heißen: ÜBEN! 

Tricks erklären bringt nichts.


----------



## zastafari (22. März 2007)

dioXxide schrieb:


> Wie sehen deine Landungen aus, wenn du jedes mal 30° schräg aufkommst?



...besser: Wie siehst Du aus, wenn du jedes mal 30° schräg aufkommst?


----------



## flodiho (22. März 2007)

nja passiert nüx.. mich reißt es halt immer so weg.. lol aber sieht halt ned so toll aus..^^


----------



## markka777 (22. März 2007)

ein thread aufmachen reicht!!!!


----------



## Levty (22. März 2007)

Dämpferbuchsen noch fit bei 30° Landungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flodiho (22. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Dämpferbuchsen noch fit bei 30° Landungen?



na klaro.. hab mir selber welche gemacht.. ned so a alumisst^^


----------



## DirtJoker (22. März 2007)

*äh gute frage*


----------



## flodiho (22. März 2007)

was ist ne gute frage? kann mir denn keiner sagen wie der trick funtzt?


----------



## alöx (22. März 2007)

Was ist dann erst los wenn es um sowas wie ein X-Up geht? Was willst du mit einer Erklärung?

Setz dich auf deinen Bock und probier am Boden wie du deinen Körper bewegen musst um eine Whipbewegung zu erhalten.

Man man man geh raus RADFAHREN!


----------



## flodiho (22. März 2007)

X-up geht wie eine 1. aber alter, wie soll ich denn den trick am boden üben wenn ich ned mal weis wie er funtzt?? du versteht meine frage nicht! ich mache irgendwetwas falsch und weis ned was.. aber hier ist anscheinend niemand in der lage mir mal ein bischen zu helfen. ah ja. ich fahre wenns wetter erlaubt jeden tag 3 stunden! also bitte.. du musst mir nicht erzählen geh raus zu biken^^   wenn ich jetzt ein thema eröffnen würde und fragen wer allles nen whip kann sagen bestimmt fast alle das  sie ihn können, aber hier kan mir keiner erklären wie man ihn macht.. sorry aber des verstehe ich ned


----------



## alöx (22. März 2007)

Kennst du sowas wie Anstand? Ich bin keiner deiner Bikehomies und möchte somit nicht "Alter" genannt werden.

Wie wird ein Whip wohl gehen? Wippen zu deutsch, oder? Nachdenken und nicht Ausflüchte suchen.

Was erwartest du? Soll man dir erklären welchen Muskel man zu welcher Bewegung anspannen soll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterOfDesaste (23. März 2007)

Was ist denn an der Frage so schwierig? Wenn man nicht antworten will, soll man´s halt lassen  

Schau mal unter folgenden Links:

http://www.extremebros.com/BMX/tlist_1.html
http://www.vtcz.ch/index_3.php?PHPSESSID=0e9d0259cddcca847fd7f3e878ab9d23
http://www.traildevils.ch/forum/viewthread.php?fid=10&tid=4163&action=printable


----------



## flodiho (23. März 2007)

MasterOfDesaste schrieb:


> Was ist denn an der Frage so schwierig? Wenn man nicht antworten will, soll man´s halt lassen
> 
> Schau mal unter folgenden Links:
> 
> ...



Richtig.. und des is ein forum und da schreibt man halt mal so hin und her und tauscht infos aus. aber manche verstehen echt ned den sinn eines forums.. da werde ich angemacht weil ich um hilfe bitte. wie wärs mal mit dir und anstand?? und soll ich dich ALTER nun mit SIE und HERR anreden?^^ oh man..     ich verstehe dein problem nich


----------



## flodiho (23. März 2007)

MasterOfDesaste schrieb:


> Was ist denn an der Frage so schwierig? Wenn man nicht antworten will, soll man´s halt lassen
> 
> Schau mal unter folgenden Links:
> 
> ...



Richtig.. thx.nomma.. einer der mich endlich versteht   

@alöx: Des is ein forum und da schreibt man halt mal so hin und her und tauscht infos aus. aber manche verstehen echt ned den sinn eines forums.. da werde ich angemacht weil ich um hilfe bitte. wie wärs mal mit dir und anstand?? und soll ich dich ALTER nun mit SIE und HERR anreden?^^ oh man..     ich verstehe dein problem nich du hast auf deinen Infos da links was von forum team oder so stehen.. und dann solltest du schon ein vorbild für andere sein ( es gibt sehr viele in diesem Forum die negativ persönlich werden und dich anmotzen aber anscheinend is dir das noch nicht aufgefallen) und nicht sagen. ja des musste selber rausfinden, bla bla bla.. anscheinend kannst du nen whip aber willst ihn einfach ned erklären.


----------



## flodiho (23. März 2007)

u


----------



## dioXxide (24. März 2007)

Jetzt hättest du fast 3 Mal das selbe posting verfasst, grandios...


----------



## DirtJoker (26. März 2007)

dat is die ähnliche bewegung wie wenn du die vorderbremse ziehst und dat bike zur seite drückst und dat machst du halt in der luft und dann .....
weiter bin ich auch noch nich dat is mein problem wie ich denn zurück ziehe


----------



## joniboni95 (11. Oktober 2010)

Also ich bin zwar kein Freerider oder Dirter, ich beweg mich im enduro bereich und liebe es aud Naturtrails zu stylen.
Beim Absprung ist eine kleine Ausholbewegung hilfreich, mit der man schon im Sprungeine leichte Kurve einleitet, dies hilt enorm das Hinterrad nach vorne zu bekommen, der trick ist nur mei Sprüngen zu empfehlen die über genug airtime verfügen, also ein behertzter Absprung ist auch gut. In der Luft drückt mein hinteres Bein den Rahmen nach aussen, das Lenken und das active Drücken unterstützen sich gegenseitig.
Ist man so schräg wie man es will sollte man nicht trödeln und die Haltung schnell wieder aufheben.
Dazu: Den Lenker nach Aussen schieben ( gleiche Richtung in die das Hinterteil whipte) und versuchen den Rahmen wieder zurück zu drücken.

Schräge Landungen sind nicht tragisch wenn mann sich etwas nach vorne hält, dies zieht das Hinterrad nach der landung hinterher.

Tipp: nicht sofort in die Vollen gehn erst mal mit kleinen Whips anfangen zu schräge Landungen können dann doch mal ein Hinterrad schrotten oder zu nem crash führen.

übung macht den Meister!


PS: Leute, vertragt euch...


----------



## Mitglied (11. Oktober 2010)

Danke.Du kannst ja 2013 nochmal nachhaken ob's geklappt hat.


----------



## 4mate (11. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Kettenglied (11. Oktober 2010)

> PS: Leute, vertragt euch...


Nix da! 3,5 Jahre Pause! Jetzt wird endlich weitergestritten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kev_Rider (13. Oktober 2010)

ey leute da skann doch nicht sos chwer sein...
wie man am besten einen whip macht wilslt du wissen...ok

den ablauf in derluft kannst du ja anscheinend wenn du schon 30° hinkriegst...
mit dem whip wenn du das hinterr rad zur seite ziehst machst du gleichzeitig einen cross-up so dreht sich dein körper mehr zur seite und der whip wird größer...
musst halt bloß wieder den cross-up zurückdrehen das hinterrad zeiht sich selebr zurück wenn du hoch genug komsmt und sonst passiert auch nix...die profi dirter ziehen den whip auch kaum zurück


bitte hoffe es hilft dir


----------



## apple1997 (6. Juni 2012)

mit dem zurückziehen klappt auch noch nicht ganz also danke für die beschreibung 

und hört auf mit dem pussy fight das is ja zum lachen


----------



## Agile (22. Oktober 2012)

Hier, mMn das beste turorial video in Deutsch

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHnGQPsIyhw&feature=related"]How to whip Trick tutorial ( motowhip ) MTB BMX Whip it like Jacques | - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------

